# Normandy Coast Ouistreham to Honfleur



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hello All

Our trip is nearly at an end and we find ourselves in Ouistreham. We only have a few days left and plan to work our way up the coast to Honfleur before heading to Calais and home on Thursday.

Just wondered if anyone had any recomendations of places to visit along this bit of coast and also is there a good / cheap municipal within a few miles of Honfleur? I have heard the Aire is not that nice and as we have the bike we would rather be somewhere quiet away from the centre.

Did all the landing beaches yesterday and the American Cemetary at Omaha Beach. If your thinking of coming the Cemetary has its own extensive museum which is very extensive, very emotional but a must see IMO. Oh and its free!

Cheers
BD


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
Aire at Honfleur is not that bad, we are always happy to stay on it as it is an easy walk into centre. 7€/night inc el. If unhappy with Honfleur then try aire at La Riviere st Sauvier, about 2km from Honfleur. This is well set out in nice surroundings; free overnight, 5€ for services. Enjoy your remaining time in France.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jeanie201 said:


> Hi,
> Aire at Honfleur is not that bad, we are always happy to stay on it as it is an easy walk into centre. 7€/night inc el. If unhappy with Honfleur then try aire at La Riviere st Sauvier, about 2km from Honfleur. This is well set out in nice surroundings; free overnight, 5€ for services. Enjoy your remaining time in France.


Great, thanks for that. We will check them both out. Just hope the weather improves, its been grey and a bit rubbish today. Still we cant complain. We have had a fantastic time, its just a shame it has to end next week.

Regards
Barry


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

If you haven't already been there please get to the Peace Museum in Caen. To my mind, one of the most atmospheric memorials in Normandy. If you do go, please don't be put off by the fact that the museum is in the middle of an industrial park.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi barryd, I don't think the aire at Honfleur is as bad as some have reported, I read the other day that only about 10% is taken up with building works. If that's true I'd go for it!

Haven't been anywhere I'd recommend between where you are and there, but just in the other direction is Courseulles sur Mer which is very nice (twinned with Dartmouth IIRC) decent aire outside a campsite.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks very much once again. We came through Courseulles Sur Mer today, very nice. Will look up the Peace Museum.

BD


----------



## ceep (Sep 28, 2009)

barryd said:


> I have heard the Aire is not that nice and as we have the bike we would rather be somewhere quiet away from the centre.


We stayed on the aire over the Easter holidays and thought it was brilliant. We were facing the marshes with views of the Pont de Normandie. It was quiet - even though the aire was full - and very handy for Honfleur. I didn't see any building works then.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers, I just found a reference to Campling Le Phare on the other channel. 9 Euros plus 3 for leccy. Anyone stayed on there? If its a quiet campsite and the Aire is nearly that much then Id rather stay on the campsite.

BD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

I wouldn't wax quite as lyrical as Ceep, but the Aire is not that bad. A bit frayed at the edges maybe, but in an excellent position for a gentle stroll into town.

There is a second smaller parking area just outside the Aire which (I think) is €4 per night, but restricted to something like 8.00pm to 8.00am . . . though some of the French vans using it must have left their wristwatches at home!! :roll: 

We were told it is checked quite often, so we didn't use it as we wanted to stay until later. The Aire was OK though, and very quiet as someone else has said.

May be worth checking out. You can't miss it - on the left just as you approach the entrance to the Aire.

Dave


----------



## ceep (Sep 28, 2009)

barryd said:


> Cheers, I just found a reference to Campling Le Phare on the other channel. 9 Euros plus 3 for leccy. Anyone stayed on there? If its a quiet campsite and the Aire is nearly that much then Id rather stay on the campsite.
> 
> BD


I think that's the one that was in MMM a while back. If I'm right, it was supposed to be pretty good but with road noise.

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, we will see what the site and the aire are like. Will let you know how we get on. I would say it might be quieter being a Sunday / Monday but Im supprised how many vans are about. it seems as busy as August was last year! 

Cheers
BD


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Honfleur aire is fine - perhaps a little shabby - but you can be lucky enough to get EHU inc. in 7€ - I agree the "back" row with view of Pont de Normandie seems best. Location is brilliant 2 mins stroll to centre. Vet right opposite for those with pets. Camping la Phare looks nice an quiet, close to the coast road and about 10 misn into centre  When we were on the aire one Saturday evening last June you would have needed a shoehorn to put another van on there and the atmosphere was great


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi all

I can confirm that the price for the Aire at Honfleur is now 9 Euros. It was better than I expected and although busy there were places. We didn’t stay though. We went two miles up the road to La Riviere St Sauveur and used the bike. It was quiet there except for a little tolerable road noise from the motorway and it was free. Camping Le Phare was going to work out at over 20 Euros which is simply way too much for us. Anything more than 10 Euros is too much for France IMO!

Had a cracking two days in the area, a night on the Seine and are now on a fab little farm Aire between Bolougne and Calais. Home in the morning, very sad.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

barryd said:


> Home in the morning, very sad.
> 
> Cheers
> Barry


Never mind Barry, I'm sure you'll be planning your next trip soon - if not already 8)


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Might be a bit of a diversion from the direct route, but if you have time the cliffs at Etretat and Fecamp are worth seeing. So's the Benedictine distillery at Fecamp


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. Might be a while before the next trip Neil as Im being dragged into an IT contract that if it works out may last three years. Ill be lucky to get normal holidays like everyone else!

We stayed up on the Cliffs at Fecamp last year on the way home. IT was the only time we encountered badly behaved French kids. To be fair there was a rock concert on in the town which you could clearly hear from up on the cliffs. Some youths came up before the concert drinking beer and chucking the empty bottles about and then around midnight 2 or three boy racer cars came up, parked and talked to each other for half and hour then raced off into the night.

Nice spot though.

Right Im off to sit outside the van and admire the view and catch the last few hours of sunshine of the trip.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Levvo001 said:


> Might be a bit of a diversion from the direct route, but if you have time the cliffs at Etretat and Fecamp are worth seeing. So's the Benedictine distillery at Fecamp


Must agree about Etratat,lovely little town with some stunning cliffs,Monet got some inspiration for his work around this area.


----------

